# Anabolic Matrix Rx low sex drive help??



## Skinnyboy23 (Apr 28, 2014)

I been lifting for a year and a half havnt took any PH because I'm 23 and still think I'm too young but I recently ordered IronMagLabs Anabolic Matrix Rx and took the recommended doses on my second day of taking them I notice that my little man is now limp and no sex drive whatsoever as far as my gains I seem to be losing some
Mass before taking this product I was making decent gains which I'm also taking IML Maximum Pump Extreme which I have had some amazing results with that product but why is my little man now limp taking AMR isn't it suppose to be a natural Test Booster??


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 28, 2014)

Test levels are not the only thing that effects libido. If you think the anabolic matrix is responsible, then why are you still taking it?


----------



## Skinnyboy23 (Apr 28, 2014)

After the 3rd day I quit taking it & the only difference was the anabolic matrix now I'm trying to find a way to get my little man rock solid again?


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 28, 2014)

Could just be a coincidence. See a doctor if it continues.


----------



## NTL (Apr 28, 2014)

If only taken for 2-3 days I highly doubt it the problem.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 28, 2014)

Anabolic Matrix has a completely opposite effect on me, keeps me horny as hell. I use it on every oral cycle.


----------



## Skinnyboy23 (Apr 28, 2014)

Should I finish the cycle or just stay off??


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 29, 2014)

I would finish it. I dont see any reason why you're having problems from it. Order some cialis(tadalafil) and see if that helps.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 29, 2014)

I wouldn't finish it. I would first find out why my dick died. At least that would be my priority...


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 29, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> I wouldn't finish it. I would first find out why my dick died. At least that would be my priority...



I just looked at the ingredients on the bottle I have. I really dont know what would cause the limp dick. Whats in there that you think might cause that Pushand Pull?


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 29, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> I just looked at the ingredients on the bottle I have. I really dont know what would cause the limp dick. Whats in there that you think might cause that Pushand Pull?



Nothing listed on the ingredients would make me think it's the cause. I also have no idea if people could have allergic reactions to the ingredients. I would just expect a young guy to freak out if his junk stopped working, so who knows maybe he's just trolling us. I know if that happened to me when I was young, I wouldn't give a shit about working out or anything else until I found out a way to resuscitate my wiener.


----------



## Gracieboy (Apr 29, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> Nothing listed on the ingredients would make me think it's the cause. I also have no idea if people could have allergic reactions to the ingredients. I would just expect a young guy to freak out if his junk stopped working, so who knows maybe he's just trolling us. I know if that happened to me when I was young, I wouldn't give a shit about working out or anything else until I found out a way to resuscitate my wiener.


no shit!!! You ain't kidding


----------



## Skinnyboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

I appreciate the help.. I've had the same problems about 2 years ago when I took Swanson Horny Goat Weed Complex I went to the doctor and got prescribed 5 Viagra pills at 100 mg and problem was solved fast I decided to try my luck again with another test booster and got me IForce Nutrition Tribulus 2400 and that one had me rock solid all the time of taking it my energy was also through the roof, so I decide to switch it and try my luck with IML Anabolic Matrix and the same thing happened as with Swansons Product, so I'm thinking my body might not react good with certain tribulus products because..


----------



## perarded123 (Apr 29, 2014)

go to an endo, increasing dopamine via d2 receptors will increase libido and lower prolactin, otc remedy would be ldopa from velvet bean, look into powerfull http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/usp-labs-powerfull-90-capsules.html


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 30, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> Nothing listed on the ingredients would make me think it's the cause. I also have no idea if people could have allergic reactions to the ingredients. I would just expect a young guy to freak out if his junk stopped working, so who knows maybe he's just trolling us. I know if that happened to me when I was young, I wouldn't give a shit about working out or anything else until I found out a way to resuscitate my wiener.



True, especially if hes young. He should be getting random boners all the time...I never thought of an allergic reaction, it might me something along those lines. Good point


----------



## perarded123 (May 5, 2014)

you could be sensitive exogenous dhea, get some aromasin or http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/est-e-bolish.html


----------



## heavyiron (May 8, 2014)

Anabolic Matrix works very well to increase libido in the vast majority of users. Sounds like its not for you though.


----------

